# hex bar stock



## chuck foster (Aug 14, 2007)

morning fellow modelers  

my son has now got the bug :shock:  and wants to build a model gas engine, so we have started on a beriesh/peters kit that when done should look like an air cooled associated 8) 

my question is were can a person buy 1/8" steel hex rod for making bolts?
my son wants to make all of the nuts and bolts for "his" engine and i just havn't found a supplier that will sell a few feet of 1/8. one supplier i emailed told me i would have to buy 1500 pounds (that was a minimum order)!!! :shock: 

thanks for any and all help  
    chuck


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 14, 2007)

By about 20 long allen wrenches. they are made from good stuff but not too hard.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 14, 2007)

Here

https://wpb1.webproductionsinc.com/asapsource/secure/store/wpbec_dynamicIndex.asp
Tin


----------



## chuck foster (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks tin!!!!!!  
i will be figuring out all i need and placing an order this week!   

chuck


----------

